# Best bicep exercise



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Guys what would you say the most effective bicep lifts are?

I've been doing concentration curls but don't think much of them


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

straight bar curls .. strict form


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Preacher curls with an ez bar works for me.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

straight bar curls for me, realy gives you proper mind muscle connection


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

The best exercise for size is straight barbell curls


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

ollie321 said:


> straight bar curls for me, realy gives you proper mind muscle connection


my wrists hurt alot doing straight bar, i find ez easier on the wrists.

I prefer preacher curls but i train bi's after back so my bi's are normally hammered by the time i come to train them


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i find curling bar strict form a good overall bicep exercise:thumb:

i get more sore in the bi with a heavy back workout tho


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

sizar said:


> straight bar curls .. strict form


x 2 but i love to swing


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> x 2 but i love to swing


Yeah real heavy weight = swing .. but don't make it a habit some people never do strict just swinging .. i get the long olympic bar with 2 X 5KGs plenty of weight but for strict form


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Gironda Curls.

You look like a d;ck doing them but they work.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

borostu82 said:


> my wrists hurt alot doing straight bar, i find ez easier on the wrists.
> 
> I prefer preacher curls but i train bi's after back so my bi's are normally hammered by the time i come to train them


I do bi's first cuz of that reason, also find it helps to keep the bicep pump throughout my workout, I also like arnie's fav concentration curls


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Gironda Curls.
> 
> You look like a d;ck doing them but they work.


 :confused1: gironda curls enlighten my dumb a$$ as to this bi bulgin exercise:thumbup1:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Gironda Curls.
> 
> You look like a d;ck doing them but they work.


First time i've heard of Gironda Curls, they seem the same as barbell curls :confused1:

EDIT:

I think this is what you mean...


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Gironda Curls.
> 
> You look like a d;ck doing them but they work.


Just had to look that one up.

They look weird. Almost like an upright row.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

ollie321 said:


> I do bi's first cuz of that reason, also find it helps to keep the bicep pump throughout my workout, I also like arnie's fav concentration curls


even if i done them first it hurts my wrists, it feels like its going break my wrists lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Got form said:


> Guys what would you say the most effective bicep lifts are?
> 
> I've been doing concentration curls but don't think much of them


This is what I am doing at the moment:

Concentration curls

followed by incline dumbbell hammer curls

Machine preacher curls

then after two weeks

Standing dumbbell curls (palms facing forward all the time)

Preacher/concentration curls (I do one one week the other the week after).

Don't do no standing barbell stuff.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Weighted chins, not done them for a while.

Really good exercise.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Gironda curls.

Funnily enough Vince Gironda came up with the idea.

Keep your elbows tucked by your sides.

lean back at the bottom of the lift.

lean forward at the top of the lift.

Keeps more force on your biceps for longer.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Keeps more force on your biceps for longer.


That makes sense but i'll probably feel like a dlck doing those... :lol:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Narrow/ Medium grip chins. Nothing hits mines like em.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im a bit fan of curling using the innermost grip of the ez bar


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Heavy DB Preacher Curls superseted with lighter EZ Bar Curls


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Quite a lot of people posting "Best exercise for..." threads.

While there are certainly exercises that "feel" awesome to do, when training, it's best to incorporate more than one angle of attack with regards to a muscle group.

I'm sure you guys know this, though.

For me, the most fatiguing and physically pleasing bicep exercise is EZ bar curls, standing, with perfect form.

21's FEEL good, but I'm not convinced of their effectiveness.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

The hammer curl should always be in any arm workout.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Screw curls with perfect form.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Vince Gironda himself showing how to do Gironda/drag curls:






I like gironda curls, straight bar curls and then hammer curls for the brachialis. Chins are also good.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

staight or ez bar curls with a smuch weight as possible with "good" but not necessarily "stict" form


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

I guess what is best depends on what you want to achieve.

For size I am guessing strict chins (weighted if possible) some articles I have read suggest a 60 second chin.

If you want and exercise to get a real peak and shape then maybe concentration curls or Arnie's own variation of concentration curls.

Such a difficult question to answer.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I need to get my forearms growing... thinking of some bb hammer curls


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Got form said:


> I need to get my forearms growing... thinking of some bb hammer curls


Or just reverse BB curls?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Well I am going to disagree with all of you on this one. The bicep has 2 insertions not just 1. The curl on rotates around 1 joint, the elbow. The best exercise IMO is the reverse grip chin or pull down. I know it is primarily a back exercise, but it is good for bicep development. Second to that is the Body drag curl which also moves the bicep at both joints.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> Or just reverse BB curls?


yea could do but i have never bb hammers so im thinking they could be effective


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

1010AD said:


> The hammer curl should always be in any arm workout.


 Why do you say this buddy?

I also think pull ups underhand are great for bicep mass maybe not for shaping though.


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

Someone posted a link to this in another thread where the guy had actually measured

the electrical activity in his muscles during a whole bunch of exercises.

http://www.tmuscle.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/inside_the_muscles_best_back_and_biceps_exercises

For biceps, weighted chins came out top. Seems obvious to me as you get resistance

through the whole movement unlike curling a weight, and its harder to cheat.

Plus no wrist strain as the force is along the forearm not across it, so your biceps

can pull more weight.

Use different grips to hit all the elbow flexor muscles - wide & narrow, under & over hand,

and neutral (palms facing) to emulate hammer curls too.

I use the smith rack with bar at the top plus the chinning station to get the

different grips. Fat rope is great too.

******


----------



## courage (Apr 21, 2010)

I love straight bar preacher curls, personally, though I don't typically do a lot of isolation movements


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

rodrigo said:


> i get more sore in the bi with a heavy back workout tho


x2


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Straight bar curls, 21s


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

seated incline curls together boys!!!!!


----------

